# Club soda rinse for hair



## cocobaby20 (Jul 9, 2011)

Want *softer* hair?*Straighter* hair?*Shiny* hair?Or all of them?
There is one secret I know.
I saw it on the *Dr.oz* show (which I love to watch




)
Anyways,
I know you want to know what it is and why,
*this has been tested on my family's own hair and it WORKS*
The secret is....
Club soda!
*Why?:*
Club soda has salt and other ingredients in it,which strips out all the chemicals and that makes your hair soft and shiny!I'm not sure why it makes it straight but as soon as it hits your hair gets straight!
*When to use it:*
ONLY use it as a after rinse after washing your hair (or adding conditioner) rinse all that out of your hair then open your bottle and pour it over your head.REMEMBER:Only as a after rinse not to wash in.
*Warning-you may want to put the bottle in water,or it will be freezing cold.
*How to make it even straighter:*
after using blow dry your hair then straighten it.

To learn more secrets visit:
doctoroz.com
I shared this because I didn't think many people knew,and I know a lot of people wants straight,smooth,shiny,hair.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the idea - hadn't heard of using club soda on hair.


----------

